# Betta hammock!



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

I saw a betta hammock listed on a fish supply site but until tonight had never seen one in a shop. For $4 I splurged (too lazy to make one & didn't have the supplies I needed anyway) and bought one tonight for one of my bettas - the runt of the two males who is always sleeping at the top of the tank and in the fake plants I've put in with him. Not sure I've got it in the right place yet but would be cute if he actually started using it.

Has anyone else bought one of these, and do you have any success stories to report?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

what?
no pictures is this a cruel joke...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Adrian.... I thought the same thing..... REALLY?... It's not a cruel joke at all . I remember Zoo Med was marketing Betta Hammocks 14 or so years ago. Here's a link.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome find~  but I would just throw an Anubia or some other broadleaf plants in there for better result!


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't have any plants left in any of my tanks other than a few small java ferns and two anemic amazon swords - and those won't sit high enough in the tank for him.

Yeah, sorry, I guess in retrospect that was "cruel." Won't post a pic until I see him IN the hammock.


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jun 2, 2010)

be aware that the betta hammock leaf that was pictured does have a wire inside it which does rust. My coworker had bought one for her bettas and found that it was rusting and causing issues in her little tank. Just something to watch out for.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

D'oh!!  Oh well... maybe I will just put it in from time to time.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I have them. Does it rust before the betta dies of old age? There's also betta mirrors etc. Next time the rep stops by I'll mention it to him. But they are cheap enough to replace .apparently the bettas do love them.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275042,-122.835488


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I have never used a betta hammock, they look kinda neat. I bought a betta ball and mirror and have only used it a couple of times as he gets really really flared up and bothered...I not sure it is healthy for him.


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jun 2, 2010)

Not sure if the leaf itself was damaged/cracked which let water get access to the wire inside or if it isnt sealed completely or what. I just remember her pulling it off and some liquid rust was dripping into the tank. Went right into the garbage and we did a water change on her little tank. I just thought I would mention it since I am not positive it was or wasnt defective. if you have it might as well use it but keep watch.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

It's good to have a heads-up, thanks!

So far (from what I have seen when I've been home) my little guy has started sleeping UNDER the hammock...! LOL 

He still seems happier sleeping on/next to the fake flowering plant I put in last weekend. I think I'll reposition the hammock over the weekend and see if I get any luck.


----------

